# Updated pics - planted 120g



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Pics may look a little choppy, I didn't do any PS work on them, other than a little cropping and resizing.

l repens, r macrandra, l brevipes


alternanthera reineckii with amazon sword and anubias bateri in front




java fen and bulbitis on driftwood, with some cardinals


rubber-lipped pleco


fat red-tailed shark


Jordanella floridae


yoyo comin at ya


FTS


My roommate's low-tech 10gal - has 5 black skirt tetras, 2 SAE's, an oto, and a little killifish


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't know if it's my monitor, but pics are real dark and difficult to make out much of anything in them.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow your room mates tank looks great.


----------



## lilalex0145 (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------

